
Apple could be forced to stop completely encrypting iPhones under UK law - antr
http://9to5mac.com/2015/11/02/apple-encryption-uk/
======
a3n
If Apple really believed in their customers' privacy, the could:

\- Just stop selling the phones in the UK.

\- Sell breakable phones in the UK, but explicitly mention that they are no as
private as iPhones sold elsewhere in the world, and that "we really don't
think you should buy these."

